# 2013 Cruze Albany, NY



## 13CruZeBorlaBullyDog (Aug 2, 2013)

2013 Cruze- Current mods - Borla Catback - injen CAI - Bullydog Performance Chip other then that some tint some bowtiewrapping 18'' blacked rims spacers on all 4 wheels Z- Rated Federal performance summer tires estimated HP 215-225 future mods - midpipe, down & up pipe, front mounted intercooler, boost control, throttle body, halo headlights, sanded taillights, 1'1/2 lowering and dechromed Albany, NY


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Dang nice looking Cruze sir! Welcome to the forums!


----------



## 13CruZeBorlaBullyDog (Aug 2, 2013)

thank u kind sir


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Welcome - sharp looking Cruze.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Welcome to CT......LOVE the cruze =]. I have a friend that lives in amsterdam nwe york. She has a 2012 cruze RS in victory red. Her plates say dalejr88 lol.


----------



## 13CruZeBorlaBullyDog (Aug 2, 2013)

u kno someone from amsterdam?? im like 10 min from there lol and ur from iowa?? i was gunna say im tryin to start a cruze meetup and am tryin to find cruze enthusiasts around me...


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

13CruZeBorlaBullyDog said:


> u kno someone from amsterdam?? im like 10 min from there lol and ur from iowa?? i was gunna say im tryin to start a cruze meetup and am tryin to find cruze enthusiasts around me...


Yup sure do =]. Her names amber. I met her on facebook a year ago and we got acuainted pretty well. Thought about visiting new york myself and stopping by to visit her. I am from iowa yes...Personally i hate it here but there is a TON of cruzens here lol. The cruze is extremely popular in iowa. you can look my friend up in amsterdam and i bet she would do a meet up haha.


----------



## 13CruZeBorlaBullyDog (Aug 2, 2013)

i dont do facebook lol i just started this today...im 28 and dont do facebook weird i guess but id be down i havent met one other enthusiast if u will of cruzes...much less a chick...plenty of cobalts and stuff tho...


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

I cant say that i blame ya for not doing facebook lol...Its mostly drama anymore. But my friend, she is really nice and shes been through alot and ive done something that i maybe shouldnt have but i thought since she was in the same hobby as me and didnt have the money to do the hobby she wanted, i figured i would help, so i sent her over 200.00 worth of detailing stuff from meguiars and mothers so she can keep her cruze A.K.A victor nice and clean. I know this might be frowned upon, but im all about helping people in any way i can and i thought that was a good place to start with this one.


----------



## 13CruZeBorlaBullyDog (Aug 2, 2013)

o well that was nice of u...shits expensive man...its tuff out there...especially in ny i can vouch for...everythings high...well idk id be down to do a meetup been tryin to actually...how old is she anyway? shed prolly enjoy my cruze ppl cant figure out wat it is when they see it...


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Congrats nice looking Cruze.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

I hear everything is expensive in NY lol. Based off what she tells me anyway. I think shes in her late 30's???. But she was diagnosed with breast cancer and ive supported her quite a bit on it. I support breast cancer research alot. Thought about putting a pink ribbon on my back window like how she has on her cruze to show more support. Most guys dont realize it,but men can get breast cancer too.


----------



## 13CruZeBorlaBullyDog (Aug 2, 2013)

o thats too bad...is she gunna be ok? or is it over? in that case id love to help her out...maybe she wants to mod her car a lil bit lol...i was in amsterdam last weekend for a bday party...think shed do a meetup? gotta start somewhere...2 can turn into a dozen ya kno


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

13CruZeBorlaBullyDog said:


> o thats too bad...is she gunna be ok? or is it over? in that case id love to help her out...maybe she wants to mod her car a lil bit lol...i was in amsterdam last weekend for a bday party...think shed do a meetup? gotta start somewhere...2 can turn into a dozen ya kno


Yeah i think she will pull through. Shes been doing kimo for awhile and some other treatments with the kimo threapy. She has said to me that she wants to mod it more. So far, i know she put LED lights in the inside in her rear window and center console. She put blue leds and red leds in lol. Im sure she would do a meetup. Just need to figure out how to arrange that. Shes on cruzetalk. Im not sure how often though. I dont know what her username is either. Ill text her and ask her now. Ive been texting her all day lol


----------



## 13CruZeBorlaBullyDog (Aug 2, 2013)

get a bullydog goin in her car bet she'd love that its a great mod


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

13CruZeBorlaBullyDog said:


> ok cool my names chris man... nice to meet ya....i got a bunch of mods done its so much faster then stock blowoff valve and intake and turbo sounds so sick...my friends tell me it sounds like im blowin out like 20 sumthin psi haha my exhaust sounds good too...here we should use real email...so im not puttin alllll my personal info out there lol [email protected] i live in latham tell her shell know ill give u my number too but thru email not some open forum lol


Ill send ya my personal email and you can give me your info. I told her about you wanting to meet up and she said she's down .

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 13CruZeBorlaBullyDog (Aug 2, 2013)

Awesome dude lemme kno im not doin much ever soo maybe tomorrow or sunday i can set sumthin up with her...gunna b nice out...i gave ya my email in last reply


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Okay. Cool I Just seen it lol. Ill email ya when I get home. I'm on my way home now from work enjoying the drive in my eco lol. And it is nice to meet you as well.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 13CruZeBorlaBullyDog (Aug 2, 2013)

Yea i just downloaded the app much better...yea im just havin a sam summer i got my phone on me so ill look out for ur email...u can give her my email too...prolly shud talk to her beforehand so its not weird or awkward lol im sure shes cool


----------



## AmbersCruze8822 (May 22, 2013)

I thought my ears were ringing


----------



## 13CruZeBorlaBullyDog (Aug 2, 2013)

Dont ya hate that?? Lol hii im chris


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Welcome to CT! Hit me up sometime for a drive - I'm in Latham as well.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

13CruZeBorlaBullyDog said:


> ok cool my names chris man... nice to meet ya....i got a bunch of mods done its so much faster then stock blowoff valve and intake and turbo sounds so sick...my friends tell me it sounds like im blowin out like 20 sumthin psi haha my exhaust sounds good too...here we should use real email...so im not puttin alllll my personal info out there lol [email protected] i live in latham tell her shell know ill give u my number too but thru email not some open forum lol


Hi Chris...My names Matt. Its great to meet you as well. Im going to email you now btw.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

I am shooting up to the Albany area - sometime during August. My daughter just moved there and she works in Schenectady and my mom lives in Catskill.


----------



## AmbersCruze8822 (May 22, 2013)

Yea more local cruze owners I was feeling alone lol


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

AmbersCruze8822 said:


> Yea more local cruze owners I was feeling alone lol


I think we all need to take vacation from work and our daily lives and meet somewhere that's equal to our driving distance so we can have a good size meet up =]


----------



## AmbersCruze8822 (May 22, 2013)

Yea that would be cool


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Im not how many of other fellow cruzens will go for this. I mentioned in a thread if I had a meet up in iowa somewhere with other cruzens local, I would pay for our whole luncheon dinner if we were at a park or something scenic. Maybe a catering from Hy-Vee or walmart. Who could pass up free food lol


----------



## AmbersCruze8822 (May 22, 2013)

giantsnation said:


> Welcome to CT! Hit me up sometime for a drive - I'm in Latham as well.


Nice another fellow NYer lol


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

I would like to be in NY when this meet goes down lol. I want to be in this "wolfpack" of cruzers =]


----------



## AmbersCruze8822 (May 22, 2013)

Wolfpack :grin: lol get over here then!!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

AmbersCruze8822 said:


> Wolfpack :grin: lol get over here then!!


If I had the money for gas I would lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AmbersCruze8822 (May 22, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> If I had the money for gas I would lol
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Gas you don't need no stinking gas lol just get your ass in your car and cruze over :th_coolio:


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ill run out half way there. How wil I make it the rest of the way lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

